# My Party And Display



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Here is a link to my annual Halloween Party.

Party pictures by SpectreTTM - Photobucket

I Made new 1st prizes this yr. People really liked them better than the Bobble heads of the past.






I really liked the way the Arms came out especially the Brick work.

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a263/SpectreTTM/Halloween/2006/Display/BothArms.jpg

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a263/SpectreTTM/Halloween/2006/Display/BrickClose2.jpg

Too bad it was not noticed at night. Ah but that is another thread 

I took some Video of the Arms moving. Hopefully I'll have time to post them soon.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Great job! The bricks are begging for a how to!

The first Prizes are awesome.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow Tom, the brickwork did turn out really good and the arms also look excellent. I look forward to seeing them this weekend.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks EWS 



edwood saucer said:


> Great job! The bricks are begging for a how to!


A little of this 
http://www.paleeye.com/product_info..._id=1&osCsid=660507ab1368500a3bd7ed25fc97674d

And a little of that (Wet Painting)

http://www.hauntednewhampshire.com/tombstone2.html

And a little Air Brushing of a Black wash on the Grout.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

wow looks great. Curious about the bricks. Want to see the video.
Party prizes are awesome. LOVE the wine in casket.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I give out liquor prizes for my halloween party every year. I'm sooooo stealing the coffin idea to put the bottles in. 

Pics look good. I want to the see the vid of the arms as well.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

DeadSpider said:


> wow looks great. Curious about the bricks. Want to see the video.
> Party prizes are awesome. LOVE the wine in casket.


The bricks are made of the Pink foam that every one uses.

I bought the Bad Boy Scenic Design Styrofoam Masons DVD. I wish there was more material on the Video. But they did have some great techniques that used to make the bricks.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

slimy said:


> I give out liquor prizes for my halloween party every year. I'm sooooo stealing the coffin idea to put the bottles in.
> 
> Pics look good. I want to the see the vid of the arms as well.


They Idea for the coffin actually came from a bottle of wine My wife & I bought on our 
honeymoon in the CA wine country. My dad suggested that I Make my own give them out 
as gifts for my Annual Party. I didn't like the original design & shape of the coffin so I redesigned 
it in with more of the Toe Pincher dimensions. In doing that the Bottle would flop around that is 
where I decided to add the fabric interior.

When I get a chance I'll post the plans I drew and a quick how-to on a Prop-building thread.

Thanks for the interest. BTW Loved the TV spot


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks for the brick tips!


----------



## mnstrmum (Sep 6, 2005)

Your Haunt looks incredible! How long did it take to do the "crypt/house"?


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Whoa, very nice. I as well like the brick work


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

mnstrmum said:


> Your Haunt looks incredible! How long did it take to do the "crypt/house"?


Thanks

Here is are some links to the Crypt

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=1250

Crypt pictures by SpectreTTM - Photobucket

I built the crypt last year but ran out of time for the Arms. They are based off an small detail in
Disney's Haunted Mansion.

I actually got the idea of the Haunted Dog house from my trip to Disneyland last April. 
I have decide to base my haunt to have a more Disney feel rather than Gore/Scary.

If I ever get around to building a web site I'll start to post How-Tos.

Any suggestions for Site builders.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Excellent pictures. Love the prizes and it looks like everyone enjoyed themselves. Great brick work.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

SpecTTM, your masonry is drop-DEAD gorgeous. That's great work! I like the whole haunt and bet your guests were wowed...


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I love it, I am really drawn to the fence, and the detail on the brick work is great.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Spectre. A real work of art you have there. Congrats on everything. Hey, how come we weren't all invited to the party??? LOL


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Great job! I love the arms and I can't wait to see the video for them. Hopefully next year I'll be able to make the drive up to see it in person!


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Great job, I too love the bricks, crypt and the coffin boxes.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

WOW!!!! I loved it. You did a fantastic job. What was the little house in the garage for? I didnt see it in any other pictures.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

That is awesome. I wasn't going to do a crypt next year but now I might with that inspiration.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

turtle2778 said:


> WOW!!!! I loved it. You did a fantastic job. What was the little house in the garage for? I didn't see it in any other pictures.


Hey turtle.

That is my haunted dog house. I had my display on both sides of the walkway. The crypt was on one side. The haunted dog house and the 
animated coffin were on the other side.

I have videos that need to down load and post.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Fanstastic job Tom! Amazing detail and I do love detail (even if the tot's don't see it). Great work.


----------

